# Thin is in.....



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I was supposed to be cleaning the shop today, it's been in a state of disarray. There was a chunk of cherry wood sitting on the lathe that was in the way. So I thought, I'll just put a faceplate on it and get it ready for some later time. So I did. Then I thought, might as well put it on the lathe so it doesn't fall off and hit the floor. So I did. Then I thought, maybe I should just rough it into a circle. Well it ended up being a bowl. I didn't intend to make it this thin, but a couple of catches and a redesign, and here it is. It is just over a 1/16" thick, about 3/16" on the bottom. It actually got a little thinner in one spot. If you look in the pictures, you'll see what I mean. I put it on my digital postal scale when I was done and it weighed 2.4 oz. It is about 8 1/2" in diameter, 3" tall. It flexes like a plastic bowl. Nice practice.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow. You can never be too thin, I guess. That sure is nice, Mike. And it sure is thin, too. Purty little bowl.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Thin is in*

DANG Mike,now that is thin.I don;t see how you saved it,but you sure did a good job doin it.Pretty little piece there :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice job Mike, very thin, you must keep your chisel very sharp,


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I hate to think how many times I've done that. Really great shape on that piece. the really good thing about turning thin is it helps you learn to control the shape and the cuts. Then you can make a better thick bowl.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

That is definately thin Mike!!! :yes:

I had one that thin on the top once..... Then a friend picked it up to look at it and ...... it slipped and hit the floor ......:furious:. Now it is a shorter bowl :laughing::laughing:.

Be careful that thing doesn't hit the floor. It might flex like a plastic bowl now but keep it on solid ground.....

Great save!! :thumbsup:

Fred


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

You get catches?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Slat,
I do get catches.:laughing: I never thought this bowl would stay together till the finish. I even buffed the outside on the buffer. By that time, is was like a quest. It actually was a good exercise in control. I used many different types of cuts with a few different bowl gouges. Next time it won't be quite this thin.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job Mike! That looks pretty thin.:yes: That would scare the crap outta me at this point. Looks awesome with the light shining through.

John


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

jdixon said:


> Looks awesome with the light shining through.
> 
> John


Mike, Do you think you could turn some new lenses for my sunglasses?:laughing:

Rob


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

ok Mike now that's thin, ready for lamps shades? awesome job.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

All you turners amaze me that is beautiful. Makes me think my lathe is a waste, I just use if for fixing, coping balusters and posts and such.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

You have the touch of a butterfly landing with sore feet.....how about turning it into an exotic lamp shade? The glow really gives is a unique look.


----------

